# Datei download zur Verfügung stellen im Tomcat Verzeichnis. Wie komme ich an den Pfad



## riseX (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich zippe intern eine Datei und will nun diese zum Download zur Verfügung stellen. Hinterher soll dies unter Windows und Linux funktionieren. Gibt es in für mich eine Chance an den Pfad heranzukommen?

Danke
Gruß vom riseX


----------



## limago (7. Mai 2007)

Hi, 

willst Du die Datei nur temporär erzeugen? Dann kannst Du den Strom mit dem richtigen Mimetype direkt an den Browser senden. Ansonsten, sind TOMCAT_HOME bzw. CATALINA_HOME gesetzt. Damit findest Du den WebApps-Ordner und dort Dein Web. Zip-File reinlegen und darauf verlinken.

Gruß

Jo


----------



## riseX (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo ...

wie mache ich das denn mit dem direkten Senden an den Browser? ... das wäre die beste Lösung denke ich ....

Gruß vom riseX


----------



## limago (29. Juni 2007)

Hier das Servlet

```
package de.tutorials;

import java.io.IOException;
import java.util.zip.ZipEntry;
import java.util.zip.ZipOutputStream;

import javax.servlet.ServletException;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletResponse;

public class ZipServlet extends HttpServlet {

	@Override
	protected void doGet(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) throws ServletException, IOException {
		doPost(request, response);
	}

	@Override
	protected void doPost(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) throws ServletException, IOException {
		response.setContentType("application/zip");
		ZipOutputStream out = new ZipOutputStream(response.getOutputStream());
		out.setMethod(ZipOutputStream.DEFLATED);
		ZipEntry entry = new ZipEntry("testfile.txt");
		out.putNextEntry(entry);
		out.write("Hallo Zipfile\n".getBytes());
		out.closeEntry();
		out.flush();
		out.close();

	}
	
	

}
```


```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE web-app PUBLIC
   "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Web Application 2.3//EN"
   "http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-app_2_3.dtd">

<web-app>
	

   <servlet>
      <servlet-name>zipdemo</servlet-name>
      <servlet-class>de.tutorials.ZipServlet</servlet-class>
      <load-on-startup>1</load-on-startup>
   </servlet>   

   <servlet-mapping>
      <servlet-name>zipdemo</servlet-name>
      <url-pattern>/zipdemo.zip</url-pattern>
   </servlet-mapping>  
   
   <welcome-file-list>
	<welcome-file>index.jsp</welcome-file>
   </welcome-file-list>
	
	

   
</web-app>
```


----------

